# my brand new mac collection!



## miss_spam (Jun 3, 2006)

I just started getting into mac like..a month - 2 months ago so it is VERY small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and i'm actually mostly interested in pigments!

Pigments
Grey Glitter
Coco beach(d/c)
Ruby Red (pro)
Fuchsia
Violet
teal
softwash grey
apricot pink
pinked mauve
lily white
cornflower
dark soul
tan
blue brown
kitchmas
landscape green (pro)
rose
rich purple (pro)
emerald green (pro)
chartreuse


CCB
luna
silver

MSF
naked you
porcelain pink

i'll take pix once i get a digital camera!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 4, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

luna was the first ccb..i used..love ccb..obviously you love pigment.s..i need to get some more too.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Lovely collection!!!


----------

